# Injured forummers



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 16, 2016)

Slasher Nash.......eye
Chrisd................eye
Poacher..............ankle
Fragger...............kidney stone
Therod...............kidney stone


Anyone else??

Get well soon all of you  :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Apr 16, 2016)

Nope,no injuries at present. 
Touch wood. 

Get well soon to the ones mentioned.


----------



## fundy (Apr 16, 2016)

been out just over 5 mths with my knee (acl), back soon with a bit of luck


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 16, 2016)

I'm always injured. If I'm not, then I damn sure will be soon. My joints are made of chalk and marshmallow.


----------



## Junior (Apr 16, 2016)

I have glass knees and and dodgy calves.  In fact, I have legs like a baby giraffe.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 16, 2016)

So many aches and pains....so little time and space....


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 16, 2016)

Well 10 years ago after an operation to realign my left knee-cap the surgeon described both my knees as "***ked", his words not mine, I think it must be a medical term. 

They still, just about, get me round the course although 18 is most definitely the limit and consecutive days are out of the question.

Apart from that and only 15% functionality of the radial nerve in my left arm I'm fine!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2016)

I have cracked a finger nail! Booked some counselling.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Slasher Nash.......eye
Chrisd................eye
Poacher..............ankle
Fragger...............kidney stone
Therod...............kidney stone


Anyone else??

Get well soon all of you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...


mine is knee Gordon.:thup:


  i think the list is due to the average age of forummers ,pretty much all old buggers.


----------



## Three (Apr 16, 2016)

Elbow.


----------



## sandmagnet (Apr 16, 2016)

Knee and just waiting for op,and I'm not old just ****ed


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 16, 2016)

I get my pride hurt , and my confidence dented every so often.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2016)

I have been operating on no ACL for the last 10 years. However this year I have pulled some muscle in my bottom. Which feels like sciatica at times, makes sitting uncomfortable and squats really hard work. 
It however doesn't affect my golf swing &#128522;, the missing ACL is not an issue. The biggest problem is a wife who hates golf .... She needs counselling.


----------



## Region3 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tendinitis in my right shoulder.

Doesn't affect my golf swing too much, but silly little twisting movements like repairing pitchmarks or even getting a card out of my back pocket or putting a club away without thinking and it hurts like heck.


----------



## SocketRocket (Apr 16, 2016)

Back knackered due to an old war injury but I don't like to talk about it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2016)

Arthritis in the left knee 

Chronic back problems on lower back


----------



## User20205 (Apr 16, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Slasher Nash.......eye
Chrisd................eye
Poacher..............ankle
Fragger...............kidney stone
Therod...............kidney stone


Anyone else??

Get well soon all of you  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the concern Gordon but I'm ok now. I was only out of action for a couple of days. Apart from the 'stone' I'm fighting fit


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I have cracked a finger nail! Booked some counselling.
		
Click to expand...

100ml babycham every 5 mins rest of today should sort that &#128077;


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

Piles, left thumb gone, boz eyed, left ankle gone, flat footed. Seized wallet.

but manning up. &#128077;


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

Can I add my two replaced hips and reconstructed left knee?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Can I add my two replaced hips and reconstructed left knee?
		
Click to expand...

nah that's similar to hobbit with his finger nail.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			nah that's similar to hobbit with his finger nail.

Click to expand...

My hair (what's left of it) has got a few split ends?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2016)

Issues regarding vision, balance, and neuro function


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Issues regarding vision, balance, and neuro function
		
Click to expand...

That could be the drink,I have noticed on a few threads over the last couple of months how you like to mention a hangover.

Im not saying your not ill but if you are that poorly with the above symptoms why would you drink so much?just a question to ease my mind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			That could be the drink,I have noticed on a few threads over the last couple of months how you like to mention a hangover.

Im not saying your not ill but if you are that poorly with the above symptoms why would you drink so much?just a question to ease my mind.
		
Click to expand...

Categorically not. Only go out on the odd blow out and out of practice (hence suffering the day after). Sadly there may be something more worrying going on. Waiting on the results of the tests and the consultancy at the Radcliffe


----------



## pokerjoke (Apr 16, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Categorically not. Only go out on the odd blow out and out of practice (hence suffering the day after). Sadly there may be something more worrying going on. Waiting on the results of the tests and the consultancy at the Radcliffe
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully not and all is well.
Just wanted to understand as you have mentioned drink a lot lately.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			My hair (what's left of it) has got a few split ends?
		
Click to expand...

Some weak excuses are dragging this thread down. :whoo:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Some weak excuses are dragging this thread down. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

You've obviously never suffered from such a debilitating illness!  :smirk:


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Some weak excuses are dragging this thread down. :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

Ok, ok.

Two discs in the neck bulging in and touching the spinal cords. Discs in the lower back shrinking - they are painful. Right hip waking me up most nights. Left shoulder similarly. Angina and a leaky mitral valve.

Other than that, I'm falling to bits.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Ok, ok.

Two discs in the neck bulging in and touching the spinal cords. Discs in the lower back shrinking - they are painful. Right hip waking me up most nights. Left shoulder similarly. Angina and a leaky mitral valve.

Other than that, I'm falling to bits.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but nothing wrong with your hair or nails Brian !!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 16, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Yeah, but nothing wrong with your hair or nails Brian !!
		
Click to expand...

I have more hair growing out of my nails than out of my head.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I have more hair growing out of my nails than out of my head.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Mrs Hobbitt didn't marry you for your looks


----------



## User62651 (Apr 17, 2016)

Bad shoulder means haven't played in 5 years, shoulder op last August and things have improved mobility wise but I still cant swing a club sufficiently to play and would be starting from scratch again. So used to not playing now I think I've basically quit. Back is troublesome and hips don't like rotating too so I may be finished, there, finally said it! Hopefully come back to it in a few years if I make retirement age when I would have more time and can still physically move! Osteopath booked for Monday re back issues mainly. Falling apart.:mmm:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Forgot the three hernias, dodgy knees and bad back


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 17, 2016)

Banjaxed  ankle. Left one. Not good when swinging a golf club. 

Also, when walking, it's always the gimpy one that goes down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 17, 2016)

Don't get me started ......................

btw Chris, you are sounding very chirpy so hopefully everything is on track after your eye op.  :thup:  Shame that we won't be meeting up in a couple of weeks as planned but I will enjoy the company


----------



## JohnnyDee (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm a martyr to my many aches and pains. It's so bad that in all honesty I just don't know how I swing a club.

But I never like to talk about it...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm a martyr to my many aches and pains. It's so bad that in all honesty I just don't know how I swing a club.

But I never like to talk about it...

Click to expand...

Not even 50 yet and aches everywhere. Can't bend down or get up from a chair without those strange involuntary noises and getting harder to get the ball out of the hole. I'm done for come proper old age


----------



## Jack_bfc (Apr 18, 2016)

I've got an annoying pain in my left foot.....

It appeared after a 15 mile hike in the Dales a few weeks ago.. 

It now gets aggravated when i play golf obviously....  People keep telling me to rest it... Not happening!!!!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

Physio early this morning and been told to rest my back for 5 days and go back in on Friday - sciatica playing up as well. Bonus as I'm on a course all week so couldn't play anyway


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2016)

Leftie said:



			Don't get me started ......................

btw Chris, you are sounding very chirpy so hopefully everything is on track after your eye op.  :thup:  Shame that we won't be meeting up in a couple of weeks as planned but I will enjoy the company [/QUOTE

No point in being miserable Roger, I had it fixed in good time so I hope everything will be good. The main downside is not being able to drive until the Gas bubble they put in the eye disappears, which meant cancelling several golf games. Let's hope we can get together soon
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 18, 2016)

chrisd said:



			The main downside is not being able to drive until the Gas bubble they put in the eye disappears
		
Click to expand...

It's not your driving you need to worry about mate it's your putting  :rofl:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 18, 2016)

can i add to my woes ,i have in the last two days suffered with vertigo ,not a pleasant place to be ,i have had this before on a number of occasions and it can last upto 24 hrs .really debilitating disease .


----------



## brendy (Apr 18, 2016)

The poacher said:



			can i add to my woes ,i have in the last two days suffered with vertigo ,not a pleasant place to be ,i have had this before on a number of occasions and it can last upto 24 hrs .really debilitating disease .
		
Click to expand...

I get it every few months, inside my head is not a nice place to be during it.
Crippling back pains when standing up having been sat down for more than 5 mins yet they don't affect my golf swing..How lucky is that?


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 18, 2016)

Just about recovered from a 2 day hangover. Does that count?


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Categorically not. Only go out on the odd blow out and out of practice (hence suffering the day after). Sadly there may be something more worrying going on. Waiting on the results of the tests and the consultancy at the Radcliffe
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, hope its something easily sorted Martin


----------



## Leftie (Apr 18, 2016)

Obviously I'm delighted to have correctly self-diagnosed my heel pain as plantar fasciitis, but I'm a little concerned about the GP's recommendation to roll balls under my feet.
While the foot pain has gone, as predicted, I wasn't expecting to now sing soprano.

:mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			It's not your driving you need to worry about mate it's your putting  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Flippin comedians on this forum!!  :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2016)

SaintHacker said:



			Just about recovered from a 2 day hangover. Does that count?
		
Click to expand...

They seem to last longer and have more vengeance the older you get. Or is that me and being hugely out of practice. Thanks for the other post. It should be something that will improve in time, but we'll have to see what the final tests show and what the treatment can do to get me as close to full health again as I can get. Played like a dream yesterday so life in the old dog yet


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2016)

Being a natural athlete I have no injuries, other than the odd hamstring twinge that other finely tuned sportsman get.:thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Being a natural athlete I have no injuries, other than the odd hamstring twinge that other finely tuned sportsman get.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Are you no longer wearing that corset to protect the back anymore then


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are you no longer wearing that corset to protect the back anymore then  

Click to expand...

 Prevention purposes only Philip, and it is not a corset.:angry:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Prevention purposes only Philip, and it is not a corset.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry what's a "man saying" for corset


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry what's a "man saying" for corset 

Click to expand...

 Athletic support. Oh wait that is not right.

Back brace is more 'manly':thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry what's a "man saying" for corset 

Click to expand...


Are they comp legal ?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

richart said:



			Athletic support. Oh wait that is not right.

Back brace is more 'manly':thup:
		
Click to expand...

Back brace ? Is that like Brace like kids get for their teeth 

Very manly


----------



## richart (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Back brace ? Is that like Brace like kids get for their teeth 

Very manly 

Click to expand...

 At least my teeth will not fall out.:thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2016)

richart said:



			Prevention purposes only Philip, and it is not a corset.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

I think it is a corset Rich, you only started wearing it when your good lady found it in the back of your car!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2016)

I thought it was called a truss 

Keep poking them back in Rich


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			I thought it was called a truss 

Keep poking them back in Rich 

Click to expand...

I'm not sure what he is preventing


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2016)

Anyone else need some brain bleach...:rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2016)

Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 19, 2016)

Oh blimey Rich, hope everything is OK mate! Make sure you are fit and well for the next golf/curry day (whenever that may be).


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks Gordon. They tell me that every ECG they've done looks normal, but the bloods are showing something  going on so there needs to be further investigation. In the right place so hopefully it will all be sorted.


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.
		
Click to expand...

 Richard, hope all goes well.:thup:


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.
		
Click to expand...

Yikes!

All the best BiM! Not the smartest looking hospital, but I/we have only had good experiences there!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.
		
Click to expand...

Hope it goes well


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.
		
Click to expand...

That's really upset me Richard, I hope everything turns out ok for you. After my problems last week it's just strange how these things suddenly hit you and when you least expect it


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks for all the good wishes guys, I appreciate them. The one good thing about it so far is that I have nothing but praise for all the NHS staff that I have met "at the coal face." I could not have asked for any more from them. There may be issues higher up, but not where I've been.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks for all the good wishes guys, I appreciate them. The one good thing about it so far is that I have nothing but praise for all the NHS staff that I have met "at the coal face." I could not have asked for any more from them. There may be issues higher up, but not where I've been.
		
Click to expand...

Mirrors my feelings from the last few days - when the NHS is good it's really good

Take care you big lump!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 19, 2016)

And you old timer, keep that scrap value rising.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.
		
Click to expand...

15 years ago this week I had a major heart attack , on the course, even went over to "the other side" (not the Villa!) for a few minutes.

Since then  I have been fine, well at least the ticker has been, so moral of the story is everything isn't as bad and scary as you may think.

Good luck and do as the docs say and I'm sure you'll be OK and back out there in no time.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 19, 2016)

Pecker up Richard, Fingers crossed its not too bad

Was it Chelsea getting stuffed that did it?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 19, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.
		
Click to expand...

Take care Big Guy!!!


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Thanks Gordon. They tell me that every ECG they've done looks normal, but the bloods are showing something  going on so there needs to be further investigation. In the right place so hopefully it will all be sorted.
		
Click to expand...

Hey up big fella! Behave yourself, and get sorted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that pal. Good staff in their cardiac unit (not quite as good as the Royal Berks according to national stats but still one of the better units ) and hope they get you sorted adap and you are back to full health soon


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 20, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sunday lunchtime came off the  course feeling a little bit tight in the chest after the slog up 18, Tuesday lunchtime I'm awaiting a transfer to St. Peter 's  in Chertsey for the angiogram whilst the back of my hands look like pin cushions.
		
Click to expand...

There are easier ways of avoiding Match of the Day you know!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Apr 20, 2016)

slightly off topic ,
 a good friend of mine has just passed away ,he was playing golf and walking down the 14th at Piltdown and just collapsed ,mega heart attack and that was that ,no previous of heart disease or the like.
he was 58 and never smoked and was nowhere near being overweight .
soo all our niggling injuries really dont add up to much when you think about it. 
 RIP NIGEL.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2016)

The poacher said:



			slightly off topic ,
 a good friend of mine has just passed away ,he was playing golf and walking down the 14th at Piltdown and just collapsed ,mega heart attack and that was that ,no previous of heart disease or the like.
he was 58 and never smoked and was nowhere near being overweight .
soo all our niggling injuries really dont add up to much when you think about it. 
 RIP NIGEL.
		
Click to expand...

Always sad when a friend goes, sadly i've lost a lot of good mates in the last few years.

 But when it is my turn to go, that's the way I'd like it to happen, preferably after a hitting hole in one , and not having to buy a round.

RIP Nigel.


----------



## Leftie (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks Phil for putting yourself out to help.  Can't PM you for some reason.

Actually, it's one thing that I'm not suffering from at the moment - It was meant as a joke to lighten up the thread a bit.


Unfortunately, it seems that no one got it.  

Thanks again anyway.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 21, 2016)

I've got a cold.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 21, 2016)

Ive been in contact with Richard - Blue in Munich, he's still in hospital and can't get an internet connection. 

By all accounts the blood tests said that he had a mild heart attack, they fitted a stent for a blockage which hasn't worked.  It looks like another try tomorrow so I'm sure we all wish him well. 

He was worried that Mike might have started a collection for him as he hadn't updated things - I told him that I'm after my 50p back! :thup:


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 21, 2016)

Awful stuff- hope he gets well soon.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 21, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Awful stuff- hope he gets well soon.
		
Click to expand...

You too Dave .......... colds can be really awful!


----------



## richart (Apr 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ive been in contact with Richard - Blue in Munich, he's still in hospital and can't get an internet connection. 

By all accounts the blood tests said that he had a mild heart attack, they fitted a stent for a blockage which hasn't worked.  It looks like another try tomorrow so I'm sure we all wish him well.
		
Click to expand...

 Yes definitely. Hope all goes well tomorrow Richard, and you are home in good health soon.:thup:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ive been in contact with Richard - Blue in Munich, he's still in hospital and can't get an internet connection. 

By all accounts the blood tests said that he had a mild heart attack, they fitted a stent for a blockage which hasn't worked.  It looks like another try tomorrow so I'm sure we all wish him well. 

He was worried that Mike might have started a collection for him as he hadn't updated things - I told him that I'm after my 50p back! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Get well soon Richard, stop oggling those nurses


----------



## SaintHacker (Apr 21, 2016)

All the best for a speedy and full recovery Richard


----------



## User20205 (Apr 21, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ive been in contact with Richard - Blue in Munich, he's still in hospital and can't get an internet connection. 

By all accounts the blood tests said that he had a mild heart attack, they fitted a stent for a blockage which hasn't worked.  It looks like another try tomorrow so I'm sure we all wish him well. 

He was worried that Mike might have started a collection for him as he hadn't updated things - I told him that I'm after my 50p back! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Just seen this.  hope all goes well Rich


----------



## chrisd (Apr 21, 2016)

I'll pass on your best wishes to him tomorrow- cheers all


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ive been in contact with Richard - Blue in Munich, he's still in hospital and can't get an internet connection. 

By all accounts the blood tests said that he had a mild heart attack, they fitted a stent for a blockage which hasn't worked.  It looks like another try tomorrow so I'm sure we all wish him well. 

He was worried that Mike might have started a collection for him as he hadn't updated things - I told him that I'm after my 50p back! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Only just seen this as well Chris.
Please pass on my regards to Richard and I hope that he is feeling better soon.
Rob


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Only just seen this as well Chris.
Please pass on my regards to Richard and I hope that he is feeling better soon.
Rob
		
Click to expand...


Ditto :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

I will text him later today for an update and to pass on good wishes. 

Today is my last day of having to lay on my settee all day with my face to one side - sounds great until you HAVE to do it.


----------



## User20205 (Apr 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I will text him later today for an update and to pass on good wishes. 

Today is my last day of having to lay on my settee all day with my face to one side - sounds great until you HAVE to do it.
		
Click to expand...

It does sound a bit rubbish lying on one side all day. You must have a really big cushion imprint in your face


----------



## Imurg (Apr 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Ive been in contact with Richard - Blue in Munich, he's still in hospital and can't get an internet connection. 

By all accounts the blood tests said that he had a mild heart attack, they fitted a stent for a blockage which hasn't worked.  It looks like another try tomorrow so I'm sure we all wish him well. 

He was worried that Mike might have started a collection for him as he hadn't updated things - I told him that I'm after my 50p back! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

50p!!!
Nobody told me this was going to be expensive...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I will text him later today for an update and to pass on good wishes. 

Today is my last day of having to lay on my settee all day with my face to one side - sounds great until you HAVE to do it.
		
Click to expand...

Just remind him of what I said in my previous post. It may (no it will) seem scary at the moment but if he does as he 's told and is sensible, and I don't mean wrapping himself in cotton-wool, there should be no reason why life need change.

If he wants to chat to a survivor I would be happy to have a natter if Richard thinks it might help.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2016)

BiM texted me yesterday, they are going to try plan B today with stents, hopefully that works because plan C is a bypass operation  

Fingers crossed for the big fella  :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

therod said:



			It does sound a bit rubbish lying on one side all day. You must have a really big cushion imprint in your face 

Click to expand...

............... and as for daytime television!!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Just remind him of what I said in my previous post. It may (no it will) seem scary at the moment but if he does as he 's told and is sensible, and I don't mean wrapping himself in cotton-wool, there should be no reason why life need change.

If he wants to chat to a survivor I would be happy to have a natter if Richard thinks it might help.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully he'll get to read this as I'm only texting and struggle enough to type with one usable eye and laying side down on my sofa! :thup:


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Hopefully he'll get to read this as I'm only texting and struggle enough to type with one usable eye and laying side down on my sofa! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Don;'t worry Chris, Bargain Hunt will be on soon.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Don;'t worry Chris, Bargain Hunt will be on soon.

Click to expand...

Seen Homes under the hammer, The sheriffs are coming ( which had a local company on, so was interesting) and now on to snooker!  &#128522; Such variety!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

Good news from BlueinMunich this morning

It appears that they've corrected the last surgery, fitted a 4th stent and the prognosis is for a full recovery! I'm so pleased for the big man.


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Good news from BlueinMunich this morning

It appears that they've corrected the last surgery, fitted a 4th stent and the prognosis is for a full recovery! I'm so pleased for the big man.
		
Click to expand...

 Great news Chris. Hopefully it will not be long before he is spraying it around Cuddington.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Great news Chris. Hopefully it will not be long before he is spraying it around Cuddington.

Click to expand...

I was just so surprised, after the Royal St Georges game and the putts he didn't concede, I never thought he had a heart!!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 22, 2016)

I had a very cryptic text.......

"Say thanks to King Perm, wish I'd never collected that bloody bucket"

I'm sure that means something to somebody on here.........


----------



## richart (Apr 22, 2016)

drive4show said:



			I had a very cryptic text.......

"Say thanks to King Perm, wish I'd never collected that bloody bucket"

I'm sure that means something to somebody on here......... 

Click to expand...

:rofl: He is obviously feeling better.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 22, 2016)

I've got the squits again.....


----------



## User20205 (Apr 22, 2016)

B



Smiffy said:



			I've got the squits again.....


Click to expand...

Be careful. A prolapse can be nasty at your age. Takes a lot of tucking back in


----------



## Rooter (Apr 22, 2016)

therod said:



			B
Be careful. A prolapse can be nasty at your age. Takes a lot of tucking back in 

Click to expand...

could use his chipper handle..


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2016)

Rooter said:



			could use his chipper handle..
		
Click to expand...

Thrown up all over the keyboard

Thanks Scooter


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 22, 2016)

No injuries myself but I think LP has been kicked in the nuts again. At least I assume that's what it means to get "blackballed".


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			No injuries myself but I think LP has been kicked in the nuts again. At least I assume that's what it means to get "blackballed".
		
Click to expand...

What have I missed :rofl:


----------



## ColchesterFC (Apr 22, 2016)

No idea Fish. I'm offshore on nightshift and noticed it when I got up for shift yesterday. Don't know what went on.


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2016)

ColchesterFC said:



			No idea Fish. I'm offshore on nightshift and noticed it when I got up for shift yesterday. Don't know what went on.
		
Click to expand...

It's one thing trying to trump Homers post count and quite another getting to get to my amount of infractions & bans


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

Fish said:



			It's one thing trying to trump Homers post count and quite another getting to get to my amount of infractions & bans 

Click to expand...

He's on a loser both ways then?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 22, 2016)

back to Crocked members:

Had a text conversation with Richard (Blue in Munich) he is doing very well and is being very well looked after by Nurse Joanna from Portugal


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

My 7 days of laying down on one side is now up - wooooopie  time for a kip!


----------



## Fish (Apr 22, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			back to Crocked members:

Had a text conversation with Richard (Blue in Munich) he is doing very well and is being very well looked after by Nurse Joanna from Portugal 

Click to expand...

I think I might go down clutching my chest if I can get looked after by Nurse Joanna in her uniform and ogle her chest &#128563;


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 22, 2016)

Sad to report that Virtuocity [ Dave ] has suspected MAN FLU 

 It must be really serious for him to pull out of an invitation and chance to play a top course for the first time cheap too.

Get well soon big man :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 22, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sad to report that Virtuocity [ Dave ] has suspected MAN FLU 

 It must be really serious for him to pull out of an invitation and chance to play a top course for the first time cheap too.

Get well soon big man :thup:
		
Click to expand...

The bad news just Kees coming - poor Dave&#128542;


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Good news from BlueinMunich this morning

It appears that they've corrected the last surgery, fitted a 4th stent and the prognosis is for a full recovery! I'm so pleased for the big man.
		
Click to expand...

That's fantastic news and hope the recovery goes well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 23, 2016)

Well I'm finally home, after Mrs BiM managed to remember where she'd left the carâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

My thanks to you all for all the messages of support, both on here and those who kindly suffered my ramblings via text, and to the Ashford bandit for posting up on my behalf; hope you get your 50p back Chris. :thup:  Having Chris's updates and seeing these on here has done wonders for the mood.

Homer, they haven't got good staff at St. Peter's; they have fantastic staff there, from cleaner to consultant, and I seriously can't think how another NHS hospital could have better.  I suspect you're biased (although under the circumstances I might be a bit biased tooâ€¦..  )

MetalMickie, thank you very much for your kind offer, I will bear it in mind & PM you if I want a chat if that's okay, and you're right, it is scary.

Fragger, it would probably have been better if you hadn't mentioned Nurse Joanna whilst Mrs. BiM had access to my laptopâ€¦â€¦ 

richart, thanks for the bucket, it came in handy for carrying the tabletsâ€¦â€¦.. 

Just going through a raft of hospital letters to sort out appointments and found one from the Met Police telling me that they've found the driver that smashed my bike & cleared off and have kindly sent me his insurance details; now THAT I am going to enjoy dealing with on Monday!


----------



## Leftie (Apr 23, 2016)

Glad you are on the mend Richard.

Keep taking the tablets :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 23, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well I'm finally home, after Mrs BiM managed to remember where she'd left the carâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

My thanks to you all for all the messages of support, both on here and those who kindly suffered my ramblings via text, and to the Ashford bandit for posting up on my behalf; hope you get your 50p back Chris. :thup:  Having Chris's updates and seeing these on here has done wonders for the mood.

Homer, they haven't got good staff at St. Peter's; they have fantastic staff there, from cleaner to consultant, and I seriously can't think how another NHS hospital could have better.  I suspect you're biased (although under the circumstances I might be a bit biased tooâ€¦..  )

MetalMickie, thank you very much for your kind offer, I will bear it in mind & PM you if I want a chat if that's okay, and you're right, it is scary.

Fragger, it would probably have been better if you hadn't mentioned Nurse Joanna whilst Mrs. BiM had access to my laptopâ€¦â€¦ 

richart, thanks for the bucket, it came in handy for carrying the tabletsâ€¦â€¦.. 

Just going through a raft of hospital letters to sort out appointments and found one from the Met Police telling me that they've found the driver that smashed my bike & cleared off and have kindly sent me his insurance details; now THAT I am going to enjoy dealing with on Monday!
		
Click to expand...

Good to have you back big man ðŸ‘


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well I'm finally home, after Mrs BiM managed to remember where she'd left the carâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

My thanks to you all for all the messages of support, both on here and those who kindly suffered my ramblings via text, and to the Ashford bandit for posting up on my behalf; hope you get your 50p back Chris. :thup:  Having Chris's updates and seeing these on here has done wonders for the mood.

Homer, they haven't got good staff at St. Peter's; they have fantastic staff there, from cleaner to consultant, and I seriously can't think how another NHS hospital could have better.  I suspect you're biased (although under the circumstances I might be a bit biased tooâ€¦..  )

MetalMickie, thank you very much for your kind offer, I will bear it in mind & PM you if I want a chat if that's okay, and you're right, it is scary.

Fragger, it would probably have been better if you hadn't mentioned Nurse Joanna whilst Mrs. BiM had access to my laptopâ€¦â€¦ 

richart, thanks for the bucket, it came in handy for carrying the tabletsâ€¦â€¦.. 

Just going through a raft of hospital letters to sort out appointments and found one from the Met Police telling me that they've found the driver that smashed my bike & cleared off and have kindly sent me his insurance details; now THAT I am going to enjoy dealing with on Monday!
		
Click to expand...

Welcome home. Keep taking the tablets as they say and get well soon


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 23, 2016)

Richard, glad to hear you are back home 

PM any time if you want, if nothing else we can talk bikes.


----------



## fundy (Apr 23, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Well I'm finally home, after Mrs BiM managed to remember where she'd left the carâ€¦â€¦â€¦ 

My thanks to you all for all the messages of support, both on here and those who kindly suffered my ramblings via text, and to the Ashford bandit for posting up on my behalf; hope you get your 50p back Chris. :thup:  Having Chris's updates and seeing these on here has done wonders for the mood.

Homer, they haven't got good staff at St. Peter's; they have fantastic staff there, from cleaner to consultant, and I seriously can't think how another NHS hospital could have better.  I suspect you're biased (although under the circumstances I might be a bit biased tooâ€¦..  )

MetalMickie, thank you very much for your kind offer, I will bear it in mind & PM you if I want a chat if that's okay, and you're right, it is scary.

Fragger, it would probably have been better if you hadn't mentioned Nurse Joanna whilst Mrs. BiM had access to my laptopâ€¦â€¦ 

richart, thanks for the bucket, it came in handy for carrying the tabletsâ€¦â€¦.. 

Just going through a raft of hospital letters to sort out appointments and found one from the Met Police telling me that they've found the driver that smashed my bike & cleared off and have kindly sent me his insurance details; now THAT I am going to enjoy dealing with on Monday!
		
Click to expand...

good to hear youre back home, wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## richart (Apr 23, 2016)

MetalMickie said:



			Richard, glad to hear you are back home 

PM any time if you want, if nothing else we can talk bikes.
		
Click to expand...

 Don't talk football as I Imagine Richard needs to keep his blood pressure down.

Good to hear you have got home safely old boy. Be a good patient, and hopefully see you on a course before long. :thup:


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 23, 2016)

Louise sends her regards as well Richard and wishes you a speedy recovery :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Louise sends her regards as well Richard and wishes you a speedy recovery :thup:
		
Click to expand...

You swine Gordon ......... you mention Louise and now my eye is throbbing!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Apr 23, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You swine Gordon ......... you mention Louise and now my eye is throbbing!
		
Click to expand...

She does have a tendency to make things throb, ask Smiffy.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 23, 2016)

drive4show said:



			She does have a tendency to make things throb, ask Smiffy.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy?

He'd need a younger man and some jump leads to make anything stir!  :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks again chaps and the lovely Louise for the kind wishes, they are much appreciated.  Looking forward to getting out on the course again although I'm realistic enough to accept that it will probably be a couple of months away.  First aim is to get myself well enough for the planned holiday.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm totally brassed off today. Mashleyr7 is having to play our 4bbb semi final on his own today which would have been quite winnable as a pair and then my son was offered 2 corporate tickets for today's semi final at Wembley and as both of us are confirmed Eagles fans I'm gutted, it'll be one of the first "big games" that I shall miss live.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			I'm totally brassed off today. Mashleyr7 is having to play our 4bbb semi final on his own today which would have been quite winnable as a pair and then my son was offered 2 corporate tickets for today's semi final at Wembley and as both of us are confirmed Eagles fans I'm gutted, it'll be one of the first "big games" that I shall miss live.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that mate, is the eye still improving?


----------



## chrisd (Apr 24, 2016)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sorry to hear that mate, is the eye still improving?
		
Click to expand...

Because of the gas bubble they put in it I still can't see through it but it's very slowly feeling better thanks. Mashleyr7 put up a spirited performance but sadly lost 3 and 2 but he clearly played very well

I hope you're on the mend too Richard?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Because of the gas bubble they put in it I still can't see through it but it's very slowly feeling better thanks. Mashleyr7 put up a spirited performance but sadly lost 3 and 2 but he clearly played very well

I hope you're on the mend too Richard?
		
Click to expand...

Considerably better than this time last week, thanks Chris.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 26, 2016)

I am happy to announce that following the removal of some operation staples this morning, I played 18 with Imurg this afternoon and also managed to beat him 30-28
3 pars, 1 bird and 4 blobs.

overall very happy to be back and happy to be crossed off this particular list.
Thanks to everyone for their good wishes over recent weeks


----------



## Fish (Apr 26, 2016)

Started to limp and feel a sharp pain from the ball of my right foot towards the end of my round yesterday, got home and it was quite swollen, got a prescription for a blood test but early indications are it's a mild case of gout!  Anti inflammatory's  today and lots of liquid and swelling has decreased, no sharp pains but it's slightly tender so cried off my B-team match today &#128542;


----------



## williamalex1 (May 8, 2016)

That's my back gone again I can hardly move without pain. Just when the warm weather has arrived too .


----------

